# Can't SSH into server after update



## xy16644 (Apr 9, 2015)

So I updated my ports today and one of them that updated was security/openssh-portable to 6.8. After updating and restarting OpenSSH I got this error:


```
Performing sanity check on openssh configuration.
/usr/local/etc/ssh/sshd_config: line 50: Bad configuration option: HPNDisabled
/usr/local/etc/ssh/sshd_config: line 51: Bad configuration option: HPNBufferSize
/usr/local/etc/ssh/sshd_config: terminating, 2 bad configuration options
```

So I commented out the HPNDisabled and HPNBufferSize option but after restarting OpenSSH again I now get the following error when trying to SSH into my server using Putty:


```
Incoming packet was garbled on decryption
```

Some Googling said I needed to make Blowfish the higher priority but this didn't help.

Has anyone come across this error after updating OpenSSH? How can I get SSH working again?

Thanks!


----------

